# Ein Link der sich sein Ziel selbst sucht?



## aktaion (2. Juli 2001)

Wie kann ich bewirken, dass ein Link von einer .html-Seite zu einer von vielen anderen .html-Seiten im gleichen Ordner führt, aber per Zufallsprinzip?


----------



## schiieech (2. Juli 2001)

also mit reinem HTML wirst du das wohl net bewerkstelligen können. Aber mit JavaScript oder PHP gibt´s bestimmt eine Möglichkeit...

ich weiss jetzt aber auch net wie


----------



## The-spY (2. Juli 2001)

high

mein vorredner hat recht. mit html keine chance. wenn es eine überschaubare anzahl von links ist würd ich es clientseitig, also mit java-script machen. so spontan würd ich sagen, die ganzen links in ein array schmeißen und per zufall einen index bestimmen. 
falls es aber eine menge ( > 100 ) sind, wäre es vielleicht sogar ratsamer wegen performance das ganze serverseitig zu machen, was auch den vorteil hat, dass du kein javascript benutzen müßtest.

gruß The-spY


----------



## aktaion (2. Juli 2001)

*also cgi?*

 Danke The_Spy,
nun folgt daraus, dass das Ganze übern cgi - serverseitig einzurichten wäre - ich bin da aber noch völlig unbeleckt - wo soll ich suchen oder wo kann ich lernen?


----------



## Dunsti (3. Juli 2001)

ob cgi oder eine andere Skriptsprache hängt wohl davon ab, was Dein Provider erlaubt.
Ich persönlich würde es in PHP machen (aber auch nur, weil ich mich da am besten auskenne)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

